# Captain Mark Noble (pics added)



## sasquatch hunter (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone ever been tarpon fishing with Mark Noble out of St. Simons.

My sister in law got my brother a trip with him for his birthday.

AND I AM GOING TOO!!!!!


----------



## skiff23 (Jul 27, 2010)

I booked a trip I thought with him a few years ago. Turned out I got another captain in his place. I was a bit disappointed. If i book with a person , I expected to fish with that person.


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Jul 27, 2010)

*yep*

supposedly we have got the man himself.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jul 27, 2010)

Never been with him personally, but if you watch his videos on youtube, he looks to be topnotch.


----------



## CUOffshore (Jul 27, 2010)

He's good.

-Dave


----------



## Bill Chandler (Jul 31, 2010)

*You WILL BE ON FISH!*

Went with Mark twice.  Once for tarpon and once for reds.
He will set you down right on them.  He has a sharp wit also.  So bring your A game.  Caught the biggest reds and biggest tarpon I have ever caught.


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Aug 16, 2010)

*woohoo*

to say that Mark turned out to be the man for the job would be an understatement.

I caught my first tarpon.  Hooked him within 7 minutes of a line being put in the water.

And oh yeah, he happened to be a 160 lb class fish.

We went 3 for 4 on tarpon for the day.  My 160, my brother's 100, and his father in law got his first ever, a 60.

We let another big one get off during the pandemonium.

I highly recommend captain mark.


----------



## wharfrat (Aug 16, 2010)

well done capt. and crew!


----------



## mformica (Aug 16, 2010)

Dang thats a big fish.


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Aug 17, 2010)

*yes sir*

yes, and I am feeling it.  he was released at 1 hr 32 min.

so me and him battled for well over an hour.

Mark said if he was into tarpon killing we would have dragged it in and probably got the new state record which is now 161.

It wouldn't have been worth seeing that monster swim off though.


----------



## Bill Chandler (Aug 18, 2010)

*Told ya!*

Good job!  That big'un is a brute!


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Aug 19, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks bill,

that fish bit 7 minutes after the first line was wet


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 21, 2010)

Now that is a poooon!!!!


----------



## Robert 31320 (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome fish!!


----------

